# Competition time fo sum juice : Winner announced. :)



## KZOR

@hands and myself have been making our own DIY juices for quite awhile now and decided to launch a FUN competition where we can share our four best creations.
These four juices will be a limited edition of which 2 of recipes will be mine while the other 2 hands.
We call it "X" because they all share a secret base mix developed by @hands .

*PRIZE : 2 x 60ml black 3mg juice filled and labelled gorilla bottles *

First up will be my two recipes ...........
Chimp - ADV banana milk
Sublime - ADV lime shake

Below is a pic of what the labels will look like.
All juices to be won will be 3mg nicotine.


Rules are as follows :
1) Figure out the famous TV personality i have selected by using the clue at the bottom and post your answer in this thread.
2) Entries MUST be prepared to do a short fun review of the prizes.
3) Competition closes coming Sunday evening at 19:00 and all the winners with the correct answer will be entered in a random draw. 

FREE POSTAGE WILL BE INCLUDED IN THE PRIZE. 

*CLUE :*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Wish I had the talent needed...

Good luck, regards.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Simon Cowell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DirtyD

Simon Cowell lol 

Simon (& Garfunkel) + Cow + Well

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CHase

Simon Cowell.

Great comp man!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium

At first I thought it was Dairy Queen lol. 

Simon Cowell

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greyz

LOL It's Simon Cowell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar

Simon Cowell

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

Simon Cowell

...I guess !


----------



## Eclipzct

Cow Well... Lol!  love it! 

Simon Cowell! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama

Mr No himself Mr Simon Cowell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV

Not entering (3mg) ... just wanted to say thanks for doing this! What a great community!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Dexter305

Nice one!
Simon Cowell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan

lol.... simon cowell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Animefaerie

Simon Cowell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro

Simon Cowell!

I bet you kick butt in pictionary 
@KZOR will this be for sale in the future? Lime milkshake sounds bananas.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Idiot

Simon Cowell


Sent from my K6000 Pro using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff

Simon Cowell

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter

Very clever.
Simon Cowell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trishan Gounden

Simon Cowell . 

Didn't get it at first then just read everybody else's post

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep

Awsome comp thanks @KZOR also going with simon cowell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

KZOR said:


> @hands
> 
> 
> @KZOR and @hands What an unusual competition! Very creative - and very generous of both of you! I won't be entering, but well done!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaporator00

Simon Cowell

Initially I thought Dairy Queen too for some reason

Big ups to the comp sponsors/holders!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## snakevape

Great idea guys!!

Simon Cowell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Awesome @KZOR and @hands for the competition

Simon Cowell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD

So awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Simon Cowell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

Simon Cowell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

Yes simon cowell but i want 12 or 18 mgtagging @Silver to intervene for us "tootlepuffers" 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## craigb

A chance to get me grubby paws on 2 of @KZOR's creations? Sounds like a plan... And both flavors are out of my comfort zone, so sounds like an adventure.

Simon Cowell reckons this entry has the x-factor... You and @hands are Idols to many on the forum.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Spongebob said:


> Yes simon cowell but i want 12 or 18 mgtagging @Silver to intervene for us "tootlepuffers"
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk



Lol @Spongebob - maybe if you win you can twist their arm to make it 12 or 18

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Simon Cowell - thanks for every one that made the first part easy - I could work out the second part 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## SinnerG

I'm way off and clearly a caffeine addict.
I saw the cow and immediately though "latte".

"I am just a poor boy..." ... hmmm ... "nobody lov" ...Queen!
Latte?
Well? hmmm.. fell down a well?

Hmmm ... Queen ... Latte... Fell

Queen Latifah!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Simon Cowell - thanks for every one that made the first part easy - I could work out the second part
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


1st part easy. Boxer by Simon and Garfunkel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mel.....

Simon Cowell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi

SmokeyJoe said:


> 1st part easy. Boxer by Simon and Garfunkel



I believe a lot of ages are being given away by this riddle...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Adephi said:


> I believe a lot of ages are being given away by this riddle...


Lol
For me i grew up with oldies. My dad was a drummer in Dads Army, a very popular band in the 80s in SA. Ill never forget the weekends at band pratice and Saturday evenings with the gigs. It was awesome

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fuzz

Simon Cowell 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707

Congrats @hands and @KZOR on the line of juices - these 2 sound amazing with that “secret base”. 

By the way... Simon Cowell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Simon Cowell lol 

Great competition @KZOR & @hands

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## McGeezy21

Simon Cowell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Hahaaa, epic! What legends

Simon Cowel!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnoF

Simon Cowell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz

I tried "*cheapskate moo water*" in Google... no luck. 
I'm out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance

blujeenz said:


> I tried "*cheapskate moo water*" in Google... no luck.
> I'm out.


You might not be too far off the mark, @blujeenz...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance

Park Jae-sang AKA Psy

The poor boy reference alludes to a person from humble beginnings, background or origin. My thinking goes South America, Africa, Asia...
The well, denotes water from a hole, in other words holy water. But, it is linked to a cow... Holy water and holy cow.. Aha! Cows are holy in india and indian holy water is from the Ganga river.

The only logical extrapolation of these facts is a reference to the gangnam style you tube virus thus the artist known as Psy.

There can be only one... (the world could not handle two)

Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bananaheadcase

Definitely Simon Cowell
Banana is of course my favourite haha. Hence my name haha and I think lime will be delicious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707

So let me just say this, had the privilege of testing Chimp as well as taking home a 100ml of Sublime. Whoever wins this comp is definitely not going to be disappointed.

This Sublime is something else... on the inhale, that lemon hits you square in the jaw- almost like a juicy lemon. But then, the creaminess of the ice cream with a bit of sweetness balances it out so well!! It is such a smooth vape it’s not even funny. 

You Sir @KZOR, have created an awesome juice and I am sure that it’s down to “X” - that secret base so bravo to both you and @hands!! 

Good luck to all the entrants- definitely something look forward to winning!!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max

Would really appreciate participating - yes - Simon Cowell. 

But my entry - not to counted - as I humbly do not do Nicotine. 

To @KZOR and @hands - and all the participants - all the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nicholas Jones

Simon Cowell.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR

Tomorrow evening is creeping closer. 
Just putting up a list of the current valid entries so far so please check it and if your name IS NOT on the list then please send me a pm. 

@Cliff
87hunter
acorn
Adephi
Animefaerie
antonherbst
Bananaheadcase
CHase
craigb
Daniel
Dexter305
DirtyD
Eclipzct
Friep
Fuzz
Greyz
Hakhan
Hallucinated_
Idiot
Jengz
JohnoF
Khane002
McGeezy21
Mel.....
Nadim_Paruk
Nicholas Jones
Pixstar
Puff the Magic Dragon
RenaldoRheeder
Room Fogger
Rude Rudi
shaun2707
Slick
Smoke_A_Llama
SmokeyJoe
snakevape
Spongebob
Spyro
Strontium
Trishan Gounden
Vaporator00
veecee
vicTor

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Daniel

Simon Cowell man I don't like that guy

Great comp guys hope I win

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger

Daniel said:


> Simon Cowell man I don't like that guy
> 
> Great comp guys hope I win


Agreed, Don't we all, at least we are in the queue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Is it Sunday yet?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Awesome stuff guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

getting in! Simon Cowell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khane002

Simon Cowell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bananaheadcase

KZOR said:


> Tomorrow evening is creeping closer.
> Just putting up a list of the current valid entries so far so please check it and if your name IS NOT on the list then please send me a pm.
> 
> @Cliff
> 87hunter
> Adephi
> Animefaerie
> antonherbst
> Bananaheadcase
> CHase
> craigb
> Dexter305
> DirtyD
> Eclipzct
> Friep
> Fuzz
> Greyz
> Hakhan
> Idiot
> Jengz
> JohnoF
> McGeezy21
> Mel.....
> Nadim_Paruk
> Nicholas Jones
> Pixstar
> RenaldoRheeder
> Room Fogger
> shaun2707
> Smoke_A_Llama
> SmokeyJoe
> snakevape
> Spyro
> Strontium
> Trishan Gounden
> Vaporator00
> vicTor



Waiting in anticipation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick

Simon Cowell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob

KZOR said:


> Tomorrow evening is creeping closer.
> Just putting up a list of the current valid entries so far so please check it and if your name IS NOT on the list then please send me a pm.
> 
> @Cliff
> 87hunter
> Adephi
> Animefaerie
> antonherbst
> Bananaheadcase
> CHase
> craigb
> Dexter305
> DirtyD
> Eclipzct
> Friep
> Fuzz
> Greyz
> Hakhan
> Idiot
> Jengz
> JohnoF
> McGeezy21
> Mel.....
> Nadim_Paruk
> Nicholas Jones
> Pixstar
> RenaldoRheeder
> Room Fogger
> shaun2707
> Smoke_A_Llama
> SmokeyJoe
> snakevape
> Spyro
> Strontium
> Trishan Gounden
> Vaporator00
> vicTor


Where is mine???  

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shatter

poor boy dairy cow well?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee

Simon Cowell.

Nice on Kzor, roll on Sunday evening!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hallucinated_

Simon Cowell lol, what a clown

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Simon Cowell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn

Simon Cowell



Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR

@Friep ..... congrats m8. 
Hope you enjoy these juices as much as i do. 
Will pm you for further arrangements.
Thanks to all the entries ...... great to see so much interest in our concoctions.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger

Congratulations @Friep , enjoy. Can't wait for the feedback on the juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst

Congrats @Friep Enjoy the prize.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Congrats @Friep ! Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Nice one @Friep - Christmas came early!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eclipzct

Oh no! I was right next door! Darn it! 
Well done @Friep! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaun2707

Congrats @Friep... you going to enjoy it bud. Thanks @KZOR for the comp. think your concoctions are going to be a hit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb

Congratulations @Friep, enjoy the @KZOR goodies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## veecee

Gaming @Friep. Nice one @KZOR!

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70L using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max

Awesome @Friep Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor

nice one @Friep 

nice one @KZOR 

next comp please !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep

Wow this is amazing thank you @KZOR this is awsome news. Really appreciate the competition and thanks for everything you do for the vape community.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

Congratulations @Friep . Thanks for the competition @KZOR

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Congrats @Friep 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz

Congrats Mr @Friep ... enjoy them juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD

Congrats @Friep , let us know what you think. Thanks @hands and @KZOR for making the community great and the comp. Hopefully next time the wheel stops on my name, 2 left from Friep

Reactions: Like 1


----------

